# Is veganism really that good?



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2015)

Vegan gains says its the cheapest and healthiest diet you can have, sounds like propaganda for the animals.


But if it really does clear my arteries and I can be that healthy and keep a cheap budget, I'l give it a go 


TLDR: is this trend gonna fade or is it real ?


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 28, 2015)

Hippie bullshit.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually it's all true. 

Please refrain from buying or consuming any type of meat product or any food that had a face and I will be happy to stop by your respective area and clear out those filthy ribeyes, filets, eggs, and other protein based foods for you and dispose of them appropriately. 

"Appropriately" meaning eating them raw and bloody as **** and rubbing them all over my face prior to hitting the gym or ****ing my hot wife like a juiced-up orangutan on methamphetamines.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 28, 2015)

No, it is not. That's why the majority of people that a vegan are fat....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 28, 2015)

Just watched a naked and afraid rerun and the guy had to make a big deal that he was VEGAN. 

Also happened to be a fat smelly asshole.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2015)

But .. but Vegan gains is so ripped ?! 




Skip past the faggetry to the end and you'l see his arm. 
Honestly I thought from the start that in reality he's actually a meat eater but just claims to be vegan to attain fame. Not bad.


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, gorillas are vegan and they are huge and strong as s**t. They eat plants, roots and fruit and rarely drink water. They eat up to 40lbs a day. So maybe Vegan Gains thinks that he is a gorilla.


----------



## fiinal (Jul 30, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Vegan gains says its the cheapest and healthiest diet you can have, sounds like propaganda for the animals.
> 
> 
> But if it really does clear my arteries and I can be that healthy and keep a cheap budget, I'l give it a go
> ...



**** vegan gains, the dude has literally had nothing but negative gains since he went vegan. Plus he's a total chode and looks like he has green skin

Anyways, going vegan doesn't seem like it'd be conducive to gains, unless you wanna eat ridiculous amounts of seitan or tofu or something


----------



## bvs (Jul 30, 2015)

"you dont make friends with salad" - the simpsons


----------

